# /bin/false: No such file or directory



## Volmatik (Nov 20, 2015)

Hi, I'm having a huge issue and I'm freaking out.
This all started when I booted today and I couldn't connect to sftp..
I tried some stuff and I think I broke this whole thing!
Now.. I try to login as root ( I don't have any other account ) and this shows up:







I'm running FreeBSD 9.3 x64 on Virtualbox, everything worked fine and today it all went to crap.

Please, someone who knows how can I fix this please help me because I have a ton of work in here and now I have no idea how can I get it :|


----------



## SirDice (Nov 20, 2015)

Boot to single user mode and fix root's shell.


----------



## tobik@ (Nov 20, 2015)

Volmatik said:


> I tried some stuff


What exactly did you try?


----------

